# kriege HÖLLISCH aufs maul :(



## Thelesea (23. Mai 2012)

hallo community!

ich habe mit meinem lvl 52 barbaren mittlerweile den schwierigkeitsgrad "hölle" erreicht. diablo auf albtraum killen war einfach,aber auf hölle reiße ich nichts,denn mein problem ist: ich kriege keine champions und elite tot,die nehmen einfach keinen schaden 

gibt es tricks oder kniffe wie ich das problem lösen kann,abgesehen von neuer ausrüstung?


----------



## Bezzlebub (23. Mai 2012)

hatte das selbe problem aber bin dan hier nach gegangen http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4209822452 war aufjedenfall ne nette hilfe seit dem klappt es recht gut


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2012)

Was hast du für Ausrüstung?
Was hast du für Werte?
Was für eine Skillung benutzt du?

Auf Hölle muss man etwas umdenken, vorallem bei den Elite Packs darf man als Barbar sich etwas umstellen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2012)

klingt nach zuwenig schaden, waffe kaufen


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (23. Mai 2012)

Auf Werte achten... ordentlich Vitalität ( + Leben% ) und Resi, Schild + 1hd mit hohen Schadensoutput zb. Streitkolben, Mächtige Waffe od. Speer. 2/3 Defensiv skills nutzen. Ich finde zb. die passive Fähigkeit mit der erhöhten chance auf Heiligkugeln & 100% mehr Heilung durch Kugeln sehr praktisch und angenehm.
ich bewege mich derzeit solo gegen Ende Akt 2 auf Hölle und kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## myadictivo (23. Mai 2012)

barb ist wirklich teilweise pain in the ass.
hab meinen als fury 2x einhand gespielt und bin mittlerweile 60.
das equip muss schon einigermaßen ans level angepaßt sein. gewichtung hatte ich auf stärke und leben gesetzt. dazu % schaden zu leben, +% vita, leben pro sekunde, leben pro kill, mehr leben durch lifeorbs usw. unbedigt halt waffe mit ordentlich rums.

die passiven skills sind ganz nett, hier eher die damage skills zugunsten von lebensrettern weglassen. 
3% lifeleech pro schaden
bei 20% leben weniger schaden + keine wutkosten mehr (hat mir oft den arsch gerettet) bis revanche wieder bereit war oder das schmerz unterdrücken zeug
mehr rüstung oder höhere chance auf lifeorb

dazu diese schmerz unterdrücken + schaden als lifereg rune
revanche zünden
diesen kriegsschrei der mehr leben gibt + leben regeniert
fury mit leben wenn gegner stirbt rune
seismisches schmettern + rune die wutkosten reduziert

so hab ich mich auf 60 durchgemogelt..hat funktioniert, aber teilweise trotzdem frust ^^

jetzt steh ich bei glaube 24k leben, ~10/11k dps und muss mal gucken wie es weitergeht. hölle akt 4 bosskill steht noch an..und dann farmen, farmen, farmen für besseres equip


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> barb ist wirklich teilweise pain in the ass.
> hab meinen als fury 2x einhand gespielt und bin mittlerweile 60.
> das equip muss schon einigermaßen ans level angepaßt sein. gewichtung hatte ich auf stärke und leben gesetzt. dazu % schaden zu leben, +% vita, leben pro sekunde, leben pro kill, mehr leben durch lifeorbs usw. unbedigt halt waffe mit ordentlich rums.
> 
> ...




Haargenau so mache ich das auch, anders gehts auch kaum. Der einzigste unterschied ist das ich Wirbelwind benutze, funktioniert bei mir äußerst gut sogar.
In dem oben beschriebenen Guide kitet man ja mehr oder weniger die Mobs mit dem Schmettern in dem man sie auf Distanz hält. Man profitiert damit zwar weniger von Revenge, aber frisst halt auch nicht so viel Schaden. Eine völlig andere Methode als meine, werde ich mal ausprobieren...



Dazu sei gesagt das manche Elite-Gruppen als Nahkämpfer einfach nicht zu besiegen sind, da die Kombinationen teilweise zu Assi sind.

Wenn man überlegt das aus diesen Fähigleiten hier 3 (auf Inferno 4) miteinander kombiniert werden is das schon hart, da kann man sich schon einige fiese Sachen zusammenbasteln ^^


*Abschirmend* = Mobs erhalten für einige Sekunden ein Schild welches sie gegen Schaden immun macht.
*Alptraumhaft* = Mobs fearen euch für einige Sekunden.
*Arkanverzaubert* = Mobs stellen Laserschranken auf dem Boden auf.
*Aufseher* = Hält einen Spieler in einem Käfig gefangen.
*Blocker* = Mobs erschaffen Steinwälle, welche den Weg blockieren.
*Elektro* = Mobs erschaffen Blitze welche kreisförmig freigesetzt werden.
*Feuerketten* = Mobs verbinden sich mit Feuerketten sobald sie nahe genug zusammen stehen.
*Geschmolzen* = Mobs ziehen eine Feuerspur hinter sich her außerdem explodieren sie ca. 2 Sekunden, nachdem sie getötet wurden.
*Horde* = Name ist Programm (viele Mobs!)
*Illusionist* = Mobs stellen Illusionen her, welche allerdings nicht wirklich viel Lebenspunkte haben.
*Lebensband* = Mobs teilen sich die Lebenspunkte.
*Mehr Leben* = Mobs haben mehr Lebenspunkte.
*Mörser* = Mobs werfen mit Feuerbällen auf entfernte Spieler.
*Reflektiert Schaden* = Reflektiert Schaden
*Schänder* = Mobs erzeugen Feuerflächen auf dem Boden.
*Schnell* = Mobs haben eine erhöhte Laufgeschwindigkeit.
*Teleport* = Mobs teleportieren sich von oder zu einem Spieler.
*Unverwundbar* = Diese Fähigkeit betrifft soweit ich dies beurteilen kann nur die Begleiter von gelben Elite Mobs. Ihr müsst dann einfach den Boss töten, und die Adds kiten bzw. ignorieren.
*Vampirisch* = Mobs entziehen uns Leben und heilen sich für das entzogene Leben.
*Vereist* = Mobs casten Frostkugeln, welche nach einer Zeit explodieren und die Spieler einfriert.
*Verseucht* = Mobs erzeugen Giftpfützen auf dem Boden.
*Vortex* = Man wird zurück zu den Mobs gezogen.


Bin jetzt Lvl 55 und habe gerade den 2. Akt begonnen. An gewissen Stellen musste ich mich einfach "durchsterben" bwz. die Mobs in irgendwelche Ecken locken um da zu sterben, weil einfach kein durchkommen möglich war. Eine Range Klasse dabei haben macht es sicherlich manchlal einfacher. Aggro und Schadenstechnisch, aber auch taktisch.


----------



## Thelesea (23. Mai 2012)

danke für eure tipps,trotz neuer waffe und rüssi teile geht mal GARNICHTS!!!! -.- es ist so dreckig und zum kotzen,weil immer vortex oder teleporter mit heftig flächenschaden....hab so die schnauze voll,ich denke ich rerole,es macht absolut keinen spaß mehr.....


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mittlerweile auch ein wenig kapituliert. Ich spiele jetzt noch nen zweiten Char hoch und warte bis ein paar Kumpels auch so weit sind wie ich, alleine ist das zu frustrierend auf die Dauer... ^^


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2012)

Der Barbar ist der Gear Abhängiste Char von allen ich finde es sehr schade das viele gleich aufgeben weil es mal etwas "kritisch" wird, mein Barbar hat sich auch am Anfang durchgestorben aber mit etwas umbasteln der Skillung und vielleicht das Equip und den Playstyle überarbeiten.

Ich hatte im Hell mit 52 um die 5k Schaden (mit Buff) 4k Rüstung und um die 19k Life, dazu noch ein dicker Zweihänder und los geht der Spaß (http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/barbarian#WeXVki!aVb!YZacbY) 

Man muss einfach bissl mehr "arbeiten" das heißt auch mal ausweichen oder kurz zurückziehen, versuchen etwas Life zu reggen oder zu stunnen, es ist einfach so das man nicht wie im Alptraum einfach stehen bleiben kann und draufkloppen bis alles tot ist hier ist etwas Köpfchen gefragt. Weiterhin wird der Barbar ab dem 3. Akt hier wieder sehr einfach da man an sehr gutes Equip kommt und ordentlich durchkloppen kann.

Am Ende haben wir wieder 90% DH und Monk weil alle Angst vorm Barbaren haben -.-


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab wieder zum 2hd Barbar gewechselt, nachdem ich diesem guide hier gefolgt bin: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4309701872
Macht wirklich Spaß, aber man muss aufpassen =) Manche Rar- Mobgruppen sind immer noch fies und man stirbt mal und kitet viel... andere Wiederrum sind sehr einfach. Belial Solo auf Hölle war Pipifax. Sind viele Defensive skills drin, aber Schaden ist trotzdem nicht zu verachten ( hab statt Drohruf derzeit noch Kampfrausch drin ( mit 30% rune ) und benutze noch Spalten, da Modus: Hölle ). 
Bin derzeit lvl 57 und hab mit Akt3 Hölle begonnen. Wichtig ist halt, dass das Equip aktuell gehalten wird.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Ja mir ist klar das man nich nur noch dumm da steht und einfach draufkloppt...

Aber wenn du halt mal auf ne Gruppe triffst die Vortex, Schänder und vereist hast zB. kann einen das schon ziemlich frustrieren.

Die haben dann natürlich noch Adds im Gepäck die man loswerden muss, ansonsten sieht man ziemlich schlecht wann sie ihre Feuerflächen unter dir machen.
Merkst du es doch, kannste ja versuchen wegzulaufen. Wenn du es trotzdem schaffst obwohl zu von Gegnern umringt bist wirst du dann vielleicht mit Vortex wieder zum Gegner gezogen. Vielleicht schaffst du es ja noch ein zweites Mal Abstand zu gewinnen, solange du nicht auf dem Boden festgefroren wirst zumindestens... Ein paar Wüstenwespen die um dich rumschwirren machen das ganze dann perfekt 

Es gibt auch viele Gruppen mit denen ich 0 Probleme habe. Habe mich gestern nacht sogar durch 2 gleichzeitig durchgeschnetzel nur mit Wirbelwind und Revanche, weil die Kombination einfach harmlos war, aber das ist sie halt nicht immer. Da is es teilweise auch echt egal was für ein Equip ich hab ^^


----------



## Thelesea (24. Mai 2012)

ich habe das gefühl ich mache keinen schaden und werde 2-hitted. ich mache auch irgendwie nur 1300 DPS sehe ich gerade o0


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Naja manchmal sollte man einfach aufhören sobald der Frust kommt... 

Soeben habe ich mich eingeloggt und die oben erwähnte Mob-Gruppe die mich kapitulieren lies hatte diesmal die Fähigkeiten Schnell, Blocken und Vortex.

Ich habe noch nich mal wirklich Leben verloren


----------



## floppydrive (24. Mai 2012)

Thelesea schrieb:


> ich habe das gefühl ich mache keinen schaden und werde 2-hitted. ich mache auch irgendwie nur 1300 DPS sehe ich gerade o0



Also unter 3k DPS solltest du nicht in Hölle rumlaufen, es dauert einfach ewig bis du als Barb die Dinger weg hast. Geh am besten bissl im AH shoppen oder Farm Akt 3/4 NM ab dann sollte sich das regeln. Achte bei den Rüstungen auch auf Vit/Str das sollten so deine Haupattribute sein, der rest ist Nice to Have. Hell ist auch als Barbar gut schaffbar solo man muss halt wie gesagt bei manchen Packs erstmal die Skills ändern.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja mir ist klar das man nich nur noch dumm da steht und einfach draufkloppt...
> Aber wenn du halt mal auf ne Gruppe triffst die Vortex, Schänder und vereist hast zB. kann einen das schon ziemlich frustrieren.



da hast du wohl im solo play einfach mal gelitten. deshalb hab ich die letzten 5-6 level zur 60 auch nur in gruppen gemacht. hier bin ich zwar auch relativ oft übern jordan gegangen, aber wenigstens kam etwas wie spielfreude auf.
sowas zu solo`en braucht wahrscheinlich equip welches man sich in 100 jahren nicht selffound erarbeitet hat und ob es sinn macht sich mit level ~55 rum nochmal für paar 100.000 goldstücke oder mehr equip zu kaufen was man nach spätestens 5 stunden wieder wegschmeissen kann ist halt auch fraglich.

mein hexendoktor ist jetzt auch 59 und ich muss sagen, er spielt sich auch nicht wirklich angenehmer wobei er meiner meinung nach besser equipt ist als mein barb zu dem zeitpunkt. die sterberate liegt zwar etwas niedriger, aber im endeffekt bin ich auch nur am kiten und gucken so fiese gruppen mit sehr viel taktik auseinander zu nehmen. ich denke mal es wird sich mit anderen klassen ähnlich verhalten.

probierts doch einfach aus. lerneffekt ist enorm. wenns wirklich nicht geht, laßt die gruppen doch stehen oder zockt halt in ner gruppe mit freunden oder public.. zähne zusammenbeissen und auf 60 spielen und dann mal gucken. hab zwar noch keine inferno erfahrung mit dem barb, aber zumindest auf 60 gibts im AH so derb teile für wenig,wenig goldstücke die aber trotzdem noch den char ums 10x pushen


----------



## Mayestic (24. Mai 2012)

also mit meinem mönch und ich habe nie diese schutzschildrune aus mantra der heilung gespammt lag alles letztendlich am equip.
ich kam mit ca 1300 DPS in hölle an, akt 1 ging noch in akt 2 wars aber schon wieder zu mies, also ab ins ah neue waffen kaufen = 2100 DPS
damit ging Akt2 aber nur zur Hälfte, wieder ins AH dann kam ich auf 4800 DPS und damit war Akt2 leicht, Akt3 Anfang ging auch gut aber gegen Ende wars wieder zäh.
wieder ins AH schnäppchen suchen und nun habe ich 8000 DPS. einzig an diablo hab ich aktuell etwas zu knabbern. 
Ich schau mal in den nächsten stunden ins AH ob ich nochwas preiswertes finde um auf 10k DPS zu kommen. 

Dazu ordentlich lifereg auf Treffer und knapp 50% ausweichen, dann sollte selbst ich es schaffen


----------



## Thelesea (24. Mai 2012)

die händler verkaufen mir nur zeug für "albtraum",ist das richtig so? o0

kann mir mal wer erklären wie ich am besten die suchmaske im AH füttere damit ich was bezahlbares finde?ich blick da nicht wirklich durch muss ich zu meiner schande gestehen.....


----------



## floppydrive (24. Mai 2012)

Thelesea schrieb:


> die händler verkaufen mir nur zeug für "albtraum",ist das richtig so? o0
> 
> kann mir mal wer erklären wie ich am besten die suchmaske im AH füttere damit ich was bezahlbares finde?ich blick da nicht wirklich durch muss ich zu meiner schande gestehen.....




Zuerst halt auswählen was du willst, kleines Beispiel wir suchen für den Barbar ne gute Zweihand Waffe.

Somit erstmal Zweihand gewählt und dann alle Waffen, keine Spezifischen auf Axt oder Schwert.
Danach wählst du die Levelstufe, hier musst du immer gucken wann ein Gear Sprung ist, diesen gibt es z.b. bei 51, somit wählst du als Levelbereich 50-55, dann stellst du noch die Werte ein Stärke und Vitalität, unten als Sofortkaufpreis dürfte um die 8000 passen, und dann einfach nach Schaden sortieren. Dann wechselst du zwischen Selten und Magisch hin und her und guckst was das beste ist.

Kannst dabei echt günstige Angebote machen z.b. hab ich gestern ne 300 DPS Waffe für Barbar mit 90Str und 102vit gesehen für 6000G. Weiterhin ist noch ein guter Tip das du einstellst "Levelanforderungen verringert" es gibt Inferno Waffen mit 800DPS die man aber schon auf Stufe 51 nutzen kann, aber da ein Schnäppchen zu machen ist immer etwas Glück 


€dit:



myadictivo schrieb:


> da hast du wohl im solo play einfach mal gelitten. deshalb hab ich die letzten 5-6 level zur 60 auch nur in gruppen gemacht. hier bin ich zwar auch relativ oft übern jordan gegangen, aber wenigstens kam etwas wie spielfreude auf.
> sowas zu solo`en braucht wahrscheinlich equip welches man sich in 100 jahren nicht selffound erarbeitet hat und ob es sinn macht sich mit level ~55 rum nochmal für paar 100.000 goldstücke oder mehr equip zu kaufen was man nach spätestens 5 stunden wieder wegschmeissen kann ist halt auch fraglich.
> 
> mein hexendoktor ist jetzt auch 59 und ich muss sagen, er spielt sich auch nicht wirklich angenehmer wobei er meiner meinung nach besser equipt ist als mein barb zu dem zeitpunkt. die sterberate liegt zwar etwas niedriger, aber im endeffekt bin ich auch nur am kiten und gucken so fiese gruppen mit sehr viel taktik auseinander zu nehmen. ich denke mal es wird sich mit anderen klassen ähnlich verhalten.
> ...




Also 100k sind ja nun wirklich nicht viel du bekommst in Hell soviel Gold von den Packs das man das schnell wieder drin hat, weiterhin sollte man auch immer Gelbe Items im AH Verkaufen. Weiterhin ist es nun mal so das der Barbar gutes Equip braucht, bei nem WD oder DH kannste einfach Kiten und Schaden machen aber als Barbar musst du nun mal irgendwann ran. 

Ich habe am Anfang von Hell um die 120k in neue Ausrüstung gesteckt und habe damit immer gut überlebt, es ist ja nun nicht so das man komplett Arm wird wenn man sich etwas ausstattet. Gerade jetzt kann man noch gut und billig einkaufen da die Leute noch nicht so recht alles überblicken.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Mai 2012)

ja..kommt halt drauf an  man muss schon bißl filtern und gucken. die preisspanne liegt von 10.000 gold bis 20.000.000 gold ^^ weil manche überhaupt keinen schimmer haben.
also einfach suchmaske einstellen, maximalpreis festsezen und hoffen was zu finden.und dann noch schnell sein und den zuschlag bekommen.

je nachdem wie es finanziel halt aussieht. betreib auch viel handel und krams, aber die mille hab ich noch nicht geknackt. allerdings auch kisten ausgebaut und den schmied gelevelt was viel gefressen hat (unnötigerweise).

werft die flinte nicht gleich ins korn...auf der anderen seite der wiese ist das gras auch nicht grüner und barb hat einfach was, was alle anderen klassen nicht haben : STYLE !


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> sowas zu solo`en braucht wahrscheinlich equip welches man sich in 100 jahren nicht selffound erarbeitet hat



Ja allerdings. Würde ich nur das Equip benutzen das ich selber gefunden habe, dann wäre ich noch nich mal durch Nightmare gekommen...

Ich lasse den Klopfer jetzt auch stehen und fang nen zweiten Char an den ich ausschließlich mit Kumpels spielen die auch bald anfangen werden...


----------



## puzzelmörder (24. Mai 2012)

Hehe ich kann dich / euch nur mitteilen, dass man als DH auch so seine Probleme bekommt auf Hölle. Je nach Mobgruppe brauch ich gar nicht mehr aufstehen. So imba ist der Dh gar nicht. xD

Wenn die Gegnergruppe bsp. Schneller, Vortex oder Teleport hat ist kiten oft ziemlich fürn Arsch wenn unglückliche Kombinationen vorherrschen. Blocken ist auch so nen Ding wenn plötzlich die Gänge zu sind. Sobald die Gegner irgendwie nen Treffer bei mir landen kann ich wieder Radischen von unten ansehen. 
Gestern im 2ten Akt Hölle hatte ich in nem Dungeon unsichtbare Gegner mit Teleport, Schneller und Mörser und ich hab netma ansatzweise Schaden machen können.   

Glaub jede Klasse hat so bestimmte Gegnercombis die einfach nur Frust verursachen aber dafür ist dann eben schnell ne Kollege eingeladen und dann geht das schon irgendwie.   

Niemals aufgeben, weiter metzeln. xD


----------



## floppydrive (24. Mai 2012)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Hehe ich kann dich / euch nur mitteilen, dass man als DH auch so seine Probleme bekommt auf Hölle. Je nach Mobgruppe brauch ich gar nicht mehr aufstehen. So imba ist der Dh gar nicht. xD
> 
> Wenn die Gegnergruppe bsp. Schneller, Vortex oder Teleport hat ist kiten oft ziemlich fürn Arsch wenn unglückliche Kombinationen vorherrschen. Blocken ist auch so nen Ding wenn plötzlich die Gänge zu sind. Sobald die Gegner irgendwie nen Treffer bei mir landen kann ich wieder Radischen von unten ansehen.
> Gestern im 2ten Akt Hölle hatte ich in nem Dungeon unsichtbare Gegner mit Teleport, Schneller und Mörser und ich hab netma ansatzweise Schaden machen können.
> ...



Also ich hatte mit DH keine Probleme auf Hell das war entspannter als mit dem Barbaren.


----------



## Uratak (25. Mai 2012)

Thelesea schrieb:


> danke für eure tipps,trotz neuer waffe und rüssi teile geht mal GARNICHTS!!!! -.- es ist so dreckig und zum kotzen,weil immer vortex oder teleporter mit heftig flächenschaden....hab so die schnauze voll,ich denke ich rerole,es macht absolut keinen spaß mehr.....




Man darf sich von sowas nicht runter ziehen lassen. Ich war selber 2 Tage echt gefrustet. Spiele meinen Barbar als Tank mit einem Kollegen der Dämonenjäger ist. Ich versuche die Gegner immer an mir zu halten und er haut halt alles um was bei 3 nicht auf den Bäumen ist. Die Geschichte sieht relativ einfach aus. 

* Der Normal-Modus war für uns ein Witz. Er ist 2-3x umgefallen ich als Tank habe mir ins Fäustchen gelacht.
* Der Alptraum-Modus hat bei ihm erste Frustzustände ausgelöst. Gefühlt ist er alle 30 Sekunden einmal gestorben. Bei normalen Gegnern natürlich nicht aber gerade Elitepacks haben ihn teilweise 10x weggebügelt.
* Im Höllemodus ist er alle 45 Sekunden weggeklatscht worden.
* Jetzt im Infernomodus ist er zwar auch ein One-Hit-Opfer. Seine DPS haut aber in der Regel alles in 3 Sekunden um.

Tja für mich ... abgesehen von einem Serverlag bin ich bis zum Höllemodus nicht wirklich gestorben. Im Höllemodus natürlich 3-4 mal. Wenn er umgefallen ist, hab ich alles an Gegnern weiter getankt. Ich bin schön auf max. Life gegangen und hatte am Ende 68.000 Leben, als wir vor Diablo standen.

Dann der Auftritt im Infernomodus ... erste 5er Gruppe Zombies - Ich fall in 3 Sekunden um! Nochmal ran mit allen CDs 12 Sekunden! LowLife aber die 5 NonElite Trash Zombies down. Das ging 2 Tage so.

Aktuell machen wir ein paar Farm Runs im Höllemodus den letzten Abschnitt von Akt 4 um mit dem Magicfind Buff an Gear zu kommen. Wir waren auch schon im Infernomodus wieder. Die Zombies hauen immer noch hard zu aber ich fall auch ohne CDs nicht mehr Instant um. Mein Leben ist von 68.000 auf 48.000 geschrumpft. Ich habe gegenüber dem Hölle Modus 1 Talent komplett entfernt. Bei 3 Talenten die Glyphen geändert und 2 der dicken Glypen getauscht!

Was ich sagen will. Natürlich ist es alles eine Gear Frage ABER gerade die Skills können je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad andere Auswirkungen haben! Nutze alles. Teste alles. Du kommst nicht weiter wegen "Low DPS"? Dann ändern Deine Skills! Finde die Mitte!


----------



## floppydrive (25. Mai 2012)

Hier muss man aber auch sagen das man als Barbar im Solo um einiges mehr "bieten" muss als wenn man nur im Coop zockt.

Habe meinen Barbar solo auf Inferno gebracht und das war schon etwas knackiger, wenn ich hingegen meinen Coop Barb sehe muss ich nicht so extrem mit meinen Spells jonglieren wie im solo da ich einfach viel mehr auf Def/Support gehen kann und nicht so den Massiven Schaden brauche.


----------



## myadictivo (25. Mai 2012)

alleine hat man halt seine probleme auf inferno 
mit dem barb bekomm ich da echt die mütze voll (aktuell mal neu equip besorgt, noch nicht alleine getestet)
aber der hexendoc reisst bei mir alleine auf inferno auch nix mehr.

da lob ich mir den coop, auch wenn ichs teilweise schade finde "gezwungen" zu werden. in d2 hatte ich soooviel spass mit solo sorc meppl runs


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (25. Mai 2012)

hmm, hab gestern Nacht Solo den Höllenmodus beendet mit meinem 2hd Barbar. Mobs ließen sich eigentlich wie Butter schneiden... hier und da mal gestorben aber das kann man von einer Hand abzählen. Zwar dauern manche Rar-mob Gruppen mal gut 5 Minuten wegen viel movement aber ich habs mir schwerer vorgestellt.
Nachher gehts an Inferno 
Verstehe echt nicht warum viele den Barbar als so schwach empfinden.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Mai 2012)

Der Barbar ist auf keinen Fall zu schwach, aber gewisse Kombinationen von Fähigkeiten können echt unfassbar nerven.

Hatte vorhin ne Gruppe mit Schänder, Vortex und Blocker.

Die Mobs haben mich zu sich in ihre Feuerflächen gezogen und mit der Mauer eingesperrt. Rauslaufen is nich da die Mobs noch zusätzlich blocken und selbst wenn es möglich is, dann is man meistens schon tot bevor man reagieren kann...

Der Mönch wird es da nich viel einfacher haben ^^ Das Problem ist eher die Tatsache das man nunmal einen Nahkämpfer spielt...


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2012)

Hm, also bei gewissen Championgruppen biste halt einfach am Arsxx... Barbar oder Equip hin oder her, das geht dir bei allen Klassen so.

Barbar macht einfach zu viel Spass als das man sich von einem Rückschlag unterkriegen lassen sollte.

Bin Momentan im 2.Akt auf Inferno und da gehste egtl. mit jeder Klasse baden.
xD

Barbar ftw...


----------



## Thelesea (30. Mai 2012)

so mal feedback:nach circa 150.000+ gold im AH bin ich jetzt in AKT III angekommen (ca. 35x an belial verreckt,so zum kotzen) aber mein schnetzler geht jetzt gut ab,aber bestimmte kombos sind einfach nur "dei muddah sei gesicht".......muss man mit leben -.-


----------



## BasiGorgo (6. Juni 2012)

ich spiele bisher nur den barb und hatte bis inferno also inkl hell akt 4 keine probleme
hab den komplett auf offensive stats ausgelegt gehabt und mit 60 dann n paar resi items gekauft
durch hölle kommt man easy mode 
die meisten trashpacks sterben beim bersi(200% dmg rune) in den 15 sekunden bzw 2-3 mobs von ihnen
auf inferno muss man dann umdenken
kohle gefarmt fürn ordentliches schild und ne 1h dann gehts auch ganz easy
kA wie ihr das fertig bringt an den bossen zu wipen...an packs gehts ja irgendwie wenn die scheißcombos haben
prinzipiell empfehl ich nur so als tipp wenn man ne 2h mit ordentlich dps hat am besten nen schwert oder speer
reingehen -> def cd mit rune für leben für dps...wenns ausläuft nen stunn reinhauen und dann den bersi und vollgas
wenn man keine items mit massiv erhöhtem critschaden hat lohnen äxte und kolben nicht und mächte waffen schon gar nicht^^
ich spiel komplet ohne wut-dump skills da sie wenig schaden machen (+dmg bei voller wut als passiver skill is toll auf hölle)
ach ja und ohne revanche is nix los ...der kern skill für unser überleben am besten mit der rune für erhöhte proccchance

das wichtigste ist wirklich die waffe ...mit der steht und fällt alles
auf inferno sollte dann ne gute 1h und n schild her
so is dann zumindest der erste akt irgendwann kein problem mehr
das einzuige was mich noch nervt sind unverletzliche diener mit ner ekeligen fähigkeit wie molten oder so

potpotom: ja da bin ich auch -.-
war super als ich angefangen habe in der tollen schlucht...
läufst los und diese scheiß wespen spucken ..man kriegt mit 650 giftresi 2 viecher ab und das halbe leben is weg...


----------



## Mahoni-chan (6. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe meinen Barb vom ersten Level an als "Tank" gezockt. Ergo Einhandwaffe und Schild. Das lief wirklich mehr als problemlos ab. Normal und Alptraum waren überhaupt kein Problem, wenn ich da irgendwo mal gestorben bin, dann weil 3 Elitepacks wohl doch mit den jeweiligen Affixen etwas zu viel des guten gewesen sind.

In Hölle bin ich meist gestorben, weil Rache EINFACH NICHT PROCCEN WOLLTE, ab dem level, wo man die 30% proccchance freischaltet, ging es dann wirklich kindereinfach. So gut wie garnicht mehr gestorben, wenn dann genau aus den selben Gründen wir in den Akten zuvor (zu viel gepullt // übermut).

Inferno Akt 1 - nachdem man ca. 300k im AH ausgegeben hat - wirklich nichts anderes als einfach. In wirklich JEDEM Gebiet alle Elite-zusammengezogen, nur durchgerannt und mit 5 Valor durch den kompletten Akt. Tode - klar, aber die gehören bei Inferno dazu. Spätestens nach dem zweiten Tod sind die CDs wieder bereit und es geht weiter. Butcher und Enrage und zuviel Feuer? Pff, einfach drin stehen bleiben. Solange man seinen Spezialattacken ausweicht ist das kindereinfach, denn Schaden kommt sonst kaum rein.

Inferno Akt 2 ist dann wiederum ne absolute Blockade für mich. Mit 700 auf allen Wiederständen und 50k life bei 7k dps geht einfach mal GARNICHTS. Ich bekomme zwar elitepacks mit einfachen Affixes (mortar, vortex, horde, shielding, invulnerable minions, schaden reflektieren, lebensband, mehr leben) down, aber es dauert, ich sterbe ab und an und es macht kaum Spaß. Die schwierigen Melee-Affixe (Poison, Schänder, Rächer, Feuerketten, Blocker, Schnell) sind da garantierte Tode. Da kann man nur Akt 1 farmen und dann mit dem Gold und 1-5 Millionen Gold im AH das Gear kaufen, was benötigt wird um Akt 2 zu packen :S

Akt 3 bin ich auch spaßeshalber mal rein, das ist ... interessant


----------



## Uratak (7. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Der Mönch wird es da nich viel einfacher haben ^^ Das Problem ist eher die Tatsache das man nunmal einen Nahkämpfer spielt...



Der Unterschied zu den beiden Klassen als Tanks im Co-op ist ein schlechter Witz.

Die Resistenzen
*Der Barbar muss jeden Resi-Wert nach und nach anheben. Mit seinem Shout erhöht er jeden Wert natürlich um 50%.
*Der Mönch erhöht seine Resistenzen nur um lächerliche 20%. Allerdings hat er eine Glyphe die JEDEN Resistenz-Wert auf den höchsten gleich setzt. Also mal eben das gesamte Gear auf knapp 500 Feuer-Resistent gebracht - Mantra an für +20% und durch jede Schadensart -64% DMG 

Die Attribute
*Der Barbar brauch einen Mix. aus Stärke (Rüstung und DPS) sowie Vitalität, da viele Werte % Leben wieder geben. Geschicklichkeit darf er nicht nutzen, da einen Angriff auszuweichen keinen Revange-Procc gibt.
*Der Mönch knallt einfach alles auf Geschicklichkeit. Dies erhöht seinen Schaden und seine verursachte Heilung sowie den Wert des Ausweichens. Schnell noch die Glyphe rein, dass bei 2 Einhandwaffen 15% Ausweichbonus dazu kommen und man hat mal eben 25% Avoid. Alles was durchkommt landet vor den Resi-Werten und wenn man doch mal wenig Leben hat, drückt man sich eben einen 20k Heal alle 15sekunden ... od nutzt alle 20 Sekunden seine 7 Sekunden Unverwundbarkeit ... oder blendet alle Gegner für 5 Sekunden alle 15 Sekunden ... 

Barbar und Mönch jeweils als Tank im Vergleich ist wie Fahrrad vs Motorrad!


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2012)

Hm ok... Ich habe mich noch gar nich mit dem Mönch beschäftigt ehrlich gesagt, aber das klingt alles äußerst... Scheiße!  
Irgendwie is das unfair ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> Barbar und Mönch jeweils als Tank im Vergleich ist wie Fahrrad vs Motorrad!


Und genau dieses Geschrei, dass die eine Klasse doch soviel besser dran ist als die andere, hat in WoW mit Cataclysm zu einer Gleichmacherei beispiellosen Ausmaßes geführt. Die Tanks können fast alle das Gleiche, die Heiler und DDs sind sich ebenfalls erschreckend ähnlich. Lasst einfach gut sein und sorgt nicht dafür dass in D3 dasselbe passiert. Jede Klasse hat auf ihre Weise ihre Daseinsberechtigung und da bspw. im Inferno-Hc erstaunlich viele Barbaren unterwegs sind kann er so schlecht nicht sein.


----------



## Uratak (8. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und genau dieses Geschrei, dass die eine Klasse doch soviel besser dran ist als die andere, hat in WoW mit Cataclysm zu einer Gleichmacherei beispiellosen Ausmaßes geführt. Die Tanks können fast alle das Gleiche, die Heiler und DDs sind sich ebenfalls erschreckend ähnlich. Lasst einfach gut sein und sorgt nicht dafür dass in D3 dasselbe passiert. Jede Klasse hat auf ihre Weise ihre Daseinsberechtigung und da bspw. im Inferno-Hc erstaunlich viele Barbaren unterwegs sind kann er so schlecht nicht sein.



Oh ich schreie nicht. Ich habe zuerst meinen Barbaren auf 60 als Tank im Co-op gespielt und dann meinen Mönchen. Ich würde gerne meinen Barbaren weiter spielen.


* Allerdings muss man bei einem Barbar einfach wirklich sehr genau auf das Gleichgewicht der Resistenzen achten bzw. immer ein paar Items zum Wechseln dabei haben, damit man sich den Gegnern anpassen kann.
* Man kann nicht einfach "blind" Stärke als Tank hochtreiben, da es neben Schaden und Rüstung keinen weiteren Bonus bringt. Natürlich kann man seine Rüstung drastisch erhöhen - dafür leiden aber Werte wie Vitalität und Resistenzen drunter.
* Als Barbar ist man auf ein gutes Polster Vitalität angewiesen um in bestimmten Phase doch mal ein paar Schläge einstecken zu können und um von der %-Lebensheilung zu profitieren.
* Als Barbar ist man auf eine 1h Waffe sowie Schild mehr oder minder Zwangsangwiesen. Für einen Tank ist das völlig in Ordnung.
* Ausweichen ist als Tank viel Wert. Für einen Barbaren kann dies aber eine verminderte Procc-Chance von Revange bedeuten - also weniger Selfheal.

* Der Mönch ist hier einfach stärker. Ich renne mit 2 Einhandwaffen rum. Dadurch drücke ich deutlich mehr DPS als der Barbar.
* Das Attribut des Mönchen ist Beweglichkeit. Er erhöht damit seinen Schaden, seine Rüstung und seine Ausweichwertung! 25% Ausweichen als Mönch ist kein Problem. Mit Proccs usw. landet man schnell bei 50%. Im Gegensatz zum Barbar ist der Mönch nicht darauf angewiesen getroffen zu werden!
* Man muss sich als Mönch nicht den Kopf zerbrechen welche Resi-Werte man gerade braucht. Hier stellt sich nur die schlimme Frage "Welchen Resi Wert baut man aus?". Werte von 500+ auf alles sind relativ schnell erreicht.
* Man muss nicht auf einen Procc warten um sich zu heilen. Man heilt sich wenn man Leben verliert und damit Ende. Man kann ohne Bedenken einen Gruppen CC anbringen oder sich kurzzeitig Immun gegen sämtlichen Schaden machen. Hier muss der Barbar damit Leben, dass er eingehenden Schaden "nur" erheblich reduziert. Bei einem Gruppen CC muss man schauen, dass am Besten ein Revange Procc aktiv ist usw..

Ich finde den Barbaren nicht schwach. Die Spielmechhanik ist deutlich fodernder als die eines Tank-Mönchen. Es macht Spass. Dennoch ist der Mönch in meinen Augen auch nicht zu stark. Er macht das und kann das was ein Tank tun muss. An den Gruppen stehen und Sie an sich binden. Schlussendlich finde ich, dass der Barbar einfach defensiv stärker werden muss. Man kann ihn nicht dafür bestrafen, dass er Angriffen ausweicht. Man sollte ihm statt 50% einen Bonus von 70% auf seine Resistenzen geben.
Ich rede nicht von einer Gleichstellung. Ich rede von Gleichberechtigung. Es geht nicht darum den Barbaren zu vereinfachen, sondern ihm in seiner Rolle als Tank zu bestärken.


----------



## Panzor (8. Juni 2012)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Fullquote



Also ich hab jetzt grad meinen Barb auf 60 und Hölle durch, als zweiten char gespielt (main is witchdoctor), und kann dem von mahoni-chan nur zustimmen. als tank gespielt und mit den passiv skills 25% mehr rüstung, vita gibt rüstung, und 20% weniger nonmelee damage stirbt man so gut wie gar nicht. Inferno akt1 wird wohl auch nicht so schwer werden, hab da schon mal bissl angespielt und eigentlich nur wenig probleme gehabt. soße aufn boden? egal, schmerzunterdrückung an und draufpressen. mim wd sah das ganz anders aus und war gefühlt eine million mal schwerer.

Sonst hab ich noch nix angespielt, aber ich denke nicht, dass nahkämpfer es schwerer haben als range. Dass viele den barbaren als schwach empfinden liegt wohl eher daran, dass (wie die umfrage zeigt) die meisten leute den barbaren spielen und somit auch mehr "noobs"


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> * Der Mönch ist hier einfach stärker. Ich renne mit 2 Einhandwaffen rum. Dadurch drücke ich deutlich mehr DPS als der Barbar.
> * Das Attribut des Mönchen ist Beweglichkeit. Er erhöht damit seinen Schaden, seine Rüstung und seine Ausweichwertung! 25% Ausweichen als Mönch ist kein Problem. Mit Proccs usw. landet man schnell bei 50%. Im Gegensatz zum Barbar ist der Mönch nicht darauf angewiesen getroffen zu werden!
> * Man muss sich als Mönch nicht den Kopf zerbrechen welche Resi-Werte man gerade braucht. Hier stellt sich nur die schlimme Frage "Welchen Resi Wert baut man aus?". Werte von 500+ auf alles sind relativ schnell erreicht.
> * Man muss nicht auf einen Procc warten um sich zu heilen. Man heilt sich wenn man Leben verliert und damit Ende. Man kann ohne Bedenken einen Gruppen CC anbringen oder sich kurzzeitig Immun gegen sämtlichen Schaden machen. Hier muss der Barbar damit Leben, dass er eingehenden Schaden "nur" erheblich reduziert. Bei einem Gruppen CC muss man schauen, dass am Besten ein Revange Procc aktiv ist usw..


Du vergisst, dass das alles subjektiv ist. Mein Mönch trägt z.B. 1H + Schild. Hab gestern eine gleichwertige zweite 1H zum Vergleich angelegt und der DpS-Anstieg lag bei 40! Nicht 400, 40. Wow. Und dafür mehr als 700 Rüstung + die restlichen vorhandenen Wertsteigerungen vom Schild aufgeben? Never. Zweitens belegt das Resi-Angleich-Attribut einen der eh schon begrenzten Passiv-Plätze. Ich hab es zur Zeit darum wieder rausgenommen und was anderes gewählt. Klar sterb ich schneller bei Voids, wogegen ich nur niedrige Resis hab, trotzdem spiel ich lieber ohne den Skill.

Der Mönch hat eine aktive Heilung, das stimmt. Er ist in seinem Supportcharakter aber auch ganz anders ausgelegt als der Barbar - siehe Mantras (Auren). Er kann, muss aber nicht, die Gruppe gezielt unterstützen. Odem des Himmels ist ja auch keine Eigenheilung nur für ihn, sondern für alle im Wirkkreis. Er gleicht eher dem Paladin aus WoW/ D2 und der Barb logischerweise dem Krieger aus WoW. Und der kann sich auch nicht aktiv heilen, selbst Wütende Regeneration heilt nach Aktivierung im Hintergrund, solange halt Wut da ist. Man sollte ja froh sein dass es überhaupt Selbstheilungen gibt und man nicht nur auf Lifeleech angewiesen ist.




Uratak schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum den Barbaren zu vereinfachen, sondern ihm in seiner Rolle als Tank zu bestärken.


Bitte nicht. Schlimm genug, dass die Nahkämpfer derzeit von vielen generell als Tanks abegstempelt werden. Wir sind nun mal aber in einem Hack 'n Slay und nicht in einem MMO mit seiner klassischen Rollenverteilung im Gruppenspiel. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich tanke gern und liebe meinen Krieger/ Feral in WoW genau dafür, aber wir spielen halt kein WoW sondern Diablo. Und da sollten alle mit den gleichen Chancen einfach nur draufhauen können.


----------



## floppydrive (8. Juni 2012)

Panzor schrieb:


> Sonst hab ich noch nix angespielt, aber ich denke nicht, dass nahkämpfer es schwerer haben als range. Dass viele den barbaren als schwach empfinden liegt wohl eher daran, dass (wie die umfrage zeigt) die meisten leute den barbaren spielen und somit auch mehr "noobs"



Dummes Gequatsche der Comm, der Barb ist im Inferno anderen Klassen einfach unterlegen guck dir die ganzen Solo Barbaren alla Kripparian an welche nunmal Probleme haben. Ein Sorc/WD/DH hat es nunmal einfach in Inferno Kiten, 90% meiner Battle.net Liste sind mit Sorc in Akt 3-4 Inf unterwegs und farmen dort fröhlich die meisten Barb Spieler von mir sind in Akt 1-2 unterwegs (mich eingeschlossen).

Du bist selber erstmal Hölle unterwegs was nun wirklich nicht schwer ist, aber Inferno Akt 2 wirst du dich schön umgucken und auch Akt 1 ist ohne Res Gear kein Spaziergang.


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Dummes Gequatsche der Comm, der Barb ist im Inferno anderen Klassen einfach unterlegen guck dir die ganzen Solo Barbaren alla Kripparian an welche nunmal Probleme haben. Ein Sorc/WD/DH hat es nunmal einfach in Inferno Kiten, 90% meiner Battle.net Liste sind mit Sorc in Akt 3-4 Inf unterwegs und farmen dort fröhlich die meisten Barb Spieler von mir sind in Akt 1-2 unterwegs (mich eingeschlossen).
> 
> Du bist selber erstmal Hölle unterwegs was nun wirklich nicht schwer ist, aber Inferno Akt 2 wirst du dich schön umgucken und auch Akt 1 ist ohne Res Gear kein Spaziergang.


So schauts aus.

Hölle renne ich dir durch ohne irgendeinen Tod und würde fast behaupten max 10% Verlust meines Lebens. Inferno Akt1 ist farmbar bis auf die üblichen Champion-Combos und Akt 2... krieg ich einfach nur mächtig in die Fresse. Die Bosse sind nicht das Problem - es sind die Gruppen, und da teilweise stinknormale. 

EDIT: Nur um das noch zu sagen.... mir macht es dennoch tierrisch Spass. ^^


----------



## Uratak (8. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass das alles subjektiv ist. Mein Mönch trägt z.B. 1H + Schild. Hab gestern eine gleichwertige zweite 1H zum Vergleich angelegt und der DpS-Anstieg lag bei 40! Nicht 400, 40. Wow. Und dafür mehr als 700 Rüstung + die restlichen vorhandenen Wertsteigerungen vom Schild aufgeben? Never. Zweitens belegt das Resi-Angleich-Attribut einen der eh schon begrenzten Passiv-Plätze. Ich hab es zur Zeit darum wieder rausgenommen und was anderes gewählt. Klar sterb ich schneller bei Voids, wogegen ich nur niedrige Resis hab, trotzdem spiel ich lieber ohne den Skill.
> 
> Der Mönch hat eine aktive Heilung, das stimmt. Er ist in seinem Supportcharakter aber auch ganz anders ausgelegt als der Barbar - siehe Mantras (Auren). Er kann, muss aber nicht, die Gruppe gezielt unterstützen. Odem des Himmels ist ja auch keine Eigenheilung nur für ihn, sondern für alle im Wirkkreis. Er gleicht eher dem Paladin aus WoW/ D2 und der Barb logischerweise dem Krieger aus WoW. Und der kann sich auch nicht aktiv heilen, selbst Wütende Regeneration heilt nach Aktivierung im Hintergrund, solange halt Wut da ist. Man sollte ja froh sein dass es überhaupt Selbstheilungen gibt und man nicht nur auf Lifeleech angewiesen ist.
> 
> ...



Als Mönch mit zwei Einhandwaffen statt Einhand und Schild verlierst Du natürlich die Rüstung und bekommst natürlich nicht 400 DPS mehr. Die Stats auf der Waffe sind allerdings offensiv stärker als die von einem Schild. Mit zwei Einhandwaffen und der richtigen Glyphe bekommst Du statt Deinen "700 Rüstung" aber 15% Ausweichen. Je schwerer die Gegner werden desto mehr wert hat ein komplett verhinderter Angriff 

Mantras = Schlachtrufe | Hier gibt es keinen extremen Unterschied. Teilweise haben die gleiche Wirkung nur mit anderer Effekt Zusammenstellung. Beide sind in diesem Fall Gruppen Supporter.

Natürlich sind Nahkämpfer nicht automatisch Tanks. Dennoch fangen Barbar und Mönch den ersten Schaden haben. Somit sind beide zwangsläufig im besten Fall "Off Tanks". Direkt gibt es keine Tanks. Der Barbar hat zwar einen Spot Effekt per Glyphe, dennoch gibt es Aggro Verhalten der Gegner.

Der Mönch ist in jedem Fall eine Art Paladin. Sei es nun D2 oder WoW. Viele der Skills erinnern an die Klasse. Er ist der Einzige mit mehreren Heilungszaubern. Der Hexendoktor geht noch etwas in die Richtung als Heiler, kann aber mit dem Mönch nicht mithalten. Somit stimmt Deine Aussage, dass er als Supporter spielbar ist. Faktisch ist es im Inferno-Modus einen Blocker zu haben sowie 3 DPS Klassen mit ggf. 1-2 Support-Skills für den Tank.

Was Dein "H&S" und "kein MMO" angeht. Blizzard möchte D3 Gruppenspiel fördern. Nahkämpfer sind zwangsläufig Tanks. Die Masse der Gegner ist für den Nahkampf ausgelegt. Nahkämpfer können beim kiten kaum DPS machen. Somit müssen Nahkämpfer auch im Nahkampf überleben und somit sind sie Tanks! Ob Du nunmal willst oder nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall sind sie "Papertanks" da sie alle 20sek umfallen 
Tank bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig keine DPS. Mein Mönch geht aktuell auf die 20k DPS zu. Hat einfach ein Arsch voll von "Life per Hit" und "Life per DPS", dadurch überlebt in dem er im Kampf bleibt. Defensive Werte einfach passiv angehoben. Einen Resi-Wert ausbauen. Zwei ordentliche Waffen in die Hände legen und max. Geschicklichkeit ... fertig! Haste nen DPS Tank und genau diese Mechhanik greift beim Barbar nicht! Hier wird es dem Spieler deutlich erschwert gegenüber der Klasse Mönch im Nahkampf zu bleiben ohne zu kiten und trotzdem zu überleben. Nicht unmöglich (!) aber eben deutlich erschwert!


----------



## floppydrive (8. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe du meinst diesen Beitrag nicht ernst du verbreitest Halbwahrheiten die einfach nicht stimmen und der letzte Absatz ist ey der größte Witz.

Und Nahkämpfer sind nicht zwangsläufig Tanks, weil du missverstehts was einen Tank ausmacht, nur weil ein Melee viel Leben hat und einiges aushält ist er nicht ein Tank. Diablo 3 hat in der Hinsicht kein direktes Aggro System wie bei einem MMORPG oder RPG sondern arbeitet über Schaden/Entfernung. Schon alleine den Monk und WD als Heiler zu bezeichnen ist doch ein großer Scherz, in Diablo 3 gibt es keinen Heiler/Tank etc.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Man kann es zwar durch etwas galanter ausdrücken als floppydrive, aber ich muss mich dem anschließen. Wir scheinen hier auch etwas verschiedene Definitionen eines "Tank" zu haben. Ist für Dich laut Aussage jeder ein Tank, der vorrennt und sich im Nahkampf verdreschen lässt, weil es nun mal seine Spielmechanik so erfordert, so ist das für mich mitnichten eine Tankmechanik. Ich bin tanken durch WoW gewohnt und dort gibt es ein Aggroverhalten, das heißt man kann die Gegner gezielt auf sich aufmerksam machen und allein durch die Talentbaumwahl steigt die Aggroerzeugung um mehrere hundert Prozent. Man fängt also alles ein was da so rumrennt und die Viecher bleiben auch bei einem, bis sie tot sind.

Das ist in Diablo NICHT möglich. Weder Mönch noch Barbar können Gegner gezielt an sich halten. Es gibt kein MMO-vergleichbares Aggroverhalten. Die beiden Klassen haben mehr Lebens- und höhere Rüstungspunkte, weil sie in den Nahkampf müssen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und das unabhängig davon, ob sie allein spielen oder in einer Gruppe. Nur darum haben sie höhere Verteidigungswerte, klingt ja auch logisch. Mit tanken, so wie wir den Begriff in einem MMORPG verstehen, hat das nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun. Versuch mal in D3 gezielt zu tanken. Ich hab das mal versucht mit meinem Mönch und bin den Viechern hilflos hinterhergerannt, die meiner Partnerin ans Leder wollten und ich konnte sie durch nichts davon abhalten.

Und nur weil man in einer Gruppe spielen kann ist nicht automatisch jedes Spiel ein MMO(RPG) wie WoW, Rift oder SW:ToR. Wäre ja auch noch schöner. Diablo 3 ist ein Hack 'n Slay mit Solo- und Mehrspielermodus. Ganz einfach.

Nein, es gibt weder Tanks noch Heiler in D3 und das ist auch gut so. Es gibt Klassen, die einige unterstützende Fähigkeiten besitzen. Aber wenn sie die gar nicht einsetzen oder nicht mal in der Leiste haben? Was dann? Muss man sie dann löschen weil sie in keine Definition mehr passen? Nein. Es gibt und sollte geben, will man bei den MMO-Bezeichnungen bleiben, nur "Damage Dealer" in einem Hack 'n Slay. Und das ist auch gut so. Wenn ich es anders will, reaktiviere ich mein WoW-Abo.


----------



## Uratak (8. Juni 2012)

1. Aggro Verhalten

Das ist korrekt. Es gibt keine typischen Aggro Verhaltensregeln wie in WoW oder anderem MMO´s. Dennoch besitzen beide Klassen Fähigkeiten die dafür sorgen, dass sämtliche Gegner im Umkreis zu ihnen gezogen werden. Im Fall des Barbar hat dieser sogar einen Spot.

2. Was ist ein Tank

- Ein Tank lebt davon, dass er die Gegner egal auf welchem Weg an sich bindet.
- Er zieht Vorteile daraus, von ihnen getroffen zu werden.
- Er steht die meißte Zeit im Nahkampf und ist in der Lage die Gegner zu kontrollieren.
- Er versucht möglichst lange zu überleben, in dem er seine Überlebensfähigkeiten verbessert und den Schaden der Gegner verringert.

- Sowohl der Mönch als auch der Barbar besitzen unzählige Fähigkeiten Gegne in D3 an sich zu binden oder zumindest um sie auf dem Weg zu den anfälligen Range Klassen zu verlangsamen.
- Der Barbar lebt davon getroffen zu werden. Selten sind in D3 Barbaren ohne Revange unterwegs und dieser Skill lebt davon!
- Beide Klassen sind in der Lage die Gegner durch verschiedene Fähigkeiten kurzzeitig zu betäuben, verlangsamen, zurückzuwerfen usw. ...
- Beide Klassen haben in dem Bereich "Eigenes Überleben sichern" diverse Skills. Auch den Gegner zu schwächen ist beiden möglich.

Liebe Leute ... Mönch und Barbar erleiden grundsätzlich 30% weniger Schaden, da sie darauf ausgelegt sind den Nahkampf zu suchen. Sind Mönch und Barbar keine Tanks, so fällt ihnen mindestens die Rolle als Offtank zu - einfach aus dem Grund weil ihr als Spieler bestrebt seid, mit dem Wissen die Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner zu haben, zu überleben.
Ein klassischer Schadensausteiler verlässt sich zu 90% auf seine Offensiven Fähigkeiten. Dies ist in Diablo 3 als Nahkämpfer NICHT möglich! Defnsiv können beide Klassen als vollwertige Tanks agieren. Rein Offensiv kann keine der beiden Klassen im Inferno Modus auch nur 1 Meter Land gewinnen und somit bleibt nur die Zwischenklasse Off-Tank. Weil Tank = Überleben bedeutet. Schaden einstecken ohne direkt umzufallen!

Die Definition für Schadensausteiler ist bei weitem nicht "Schaden machen auch wenn es ein bischen weniger ist, nur damit man überlebt!".

Davon ab ... wer legt fest, dass ein tank nur dann als Tank bezeichnet wird, wenn er ein MMO-vergleichbares Aggroverhalten hat oO Aggro steht für Aufmerksamkeit und in Diablo 3 haben die Nahkämpfer diese Aufmerksamkeit zu 90% gewonnen - auch ohne eine  500% Rache Buff ...


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> - Ein Tank lebt davon, dass er die Gegner egal auf welchem Weg an sich bindet.


Was in Diablo 3, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, eben nicht möglich ist.



Uratak schrieb:


> - Er zieht Vorteile daraus, von ihnen getroffen zu werden.


Der Mönch definitiv nicht.



Uratak schrieb:


> - Er steht die meißte Zeit im Nahkampf und ist in der Lage die Gegner zu kontrollieren.


Das hat ein *Nah*kämpfer nun mal so an sich. Was hat das mit tanken zu tun?



Uratak schrieb:


> - Er versucht möglichst lange zu überleben, in dem er seine Überlebensfähigkeiten verbessert und den Schaden der Gegner verringert.


Selbstredend. In einem Hack 'n Slay tun das die Nahkämpfer, weil kein Heiler im Rücken steht und sie live und in Farbe aufs Maul kriegen. Was das mit tanken zu tun?



Uratak schrieb:


> - Sowohl der Mönch als auch der Barbar besitzen unzählige Fähigkeiten Gegne in D3 an sich zu binden oder zumindest um sie auf dem Weg zu den anfälligen Range Klassen zu verlangsamen.


Und wenn ich allein spiele? Dann ist keine Rangeklasse dabei, ich verlangsame die Viecher trotzdem und stoße sie nach Möglichkeit von mir weg. Ganz einfach um das eigene Überleben zu sichern. Dasselbe machen auch die Fernkämpfer, nur halt aus der Distanz. Was hat das mit tanken zu tun?



Uratak schrieb:


> - Beide Klassen sind in der Lage die Gegner durch verschiedene Fähigkeiten kurzzeitig zu betäuben, verlangsamen, zurückzuwerfen usw. ...


Demnach ist mein Dämonenjäger auch ein Tank.



Uratak schrieb:


> - Beide Klassen haben in dem Bereich "Eigenes Überleben sichern" diverse Skills. Auch den Gegner zu schwächen ist beiden möglich.


Demnach ist mein Dämonenjäger auch ein Tank.



Uratak schrieb:


> Liebe Leute ... Mönch und Barbar erleiden grundsätzlich 30% weniger Schaden, da sie darauf ausgelegt sind den Nahkampf zu suchen.


Ein Nahkämpfer sucht den Nahkampf? Gut zu wissen.



Uratak schrieb:


> Ein klassischer Schadensausteiler verlässt sich zu 90% auf seine Offensiven Fähigkeiten. Dies ist in Diablo 3 als Nahkämpfer NICHT möglich!


Was am überraschend knackigen Niveau der höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade liegt. Was hat das mit tanken zu tun?



Uratak schrieb:


> Aggro steht für Aufmerksamkeit und in Diablo 3 haben die Nahkämpfer diese Aufmerksamkeit zu 90% gewonnen - auch ohne eine 500% Rache Buff ...


Nein haben sie nicht. Außer der Range bleibt in der Stadt während der Melee sich durchkloppt. Was hat das mit tanken zu tun?


----------



## Uratak (8. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es wirklich super, wie Du versucht den Mönchen/Barbaren aus dem Stand eines Tank bzw. Offtank in die Richtung eines Schadensausteilers zu schieben. Keine der beiden Klassen und keine der anderen Range Klassen ist in der Lage alleine ohne defensive Fähigkeiten alleine lange zu überleben. Jede Klasse benötigt in Diablo 3 Schutzfähigkeiten. Dennoch ist nicht jede Klasse dadurch automatisch ein Tank.

Warum sind die beiden Nahkampfklassen aber automatisch Tan´ks oder Offensive Tanks?

Entgegen der typischen Schadensklassen müssen sie sich mit der Tatsache auseinandersetzen, dass die meißten Gegner in den selben Zustand müssen um Schaden zu verursachen wie sie selber. Betrachtet man einen klassischen Nahkämpfer in einem MMO so ist jedem von uns bewusst, dass dieser sich auf das Austeilen von Schaden konzentrieren muss, da meißt ein Tank vorhanden ist. Verliert dieser die Aggro fällt der Schadensausteiler um, da er meißt zu wenige oder keine Chancen hat zu überleben.

Ein klassischer Tank hat die Möglichkeit Gegner an sich zu binden. Dazu benötigt er nicht zwangläufig die Aggro. Einen Gegner an sich zu binden, bedeutet schlicht weg, dass andere Klassen sich nicht mit dem Nahkampfproblem auseinander setzen müssen. Dazu können die beiden Klassen Barbar und Mönch Gegner aus einer bestimmten Entfernung zu sich ranziehen.
Weiterhin ist es beiden Klassen möglich Gegner zu verlangsamen oder zu betäuben um sie erneut an sich heran zu ziehen. Somit binden die Nahkämpfer die Gegner an sich. Der Barbar hat hier sogar die Möglichkeit einen Spot zu wirken wodurch er sogar für 3 Sekunden sämtliche Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner hat und damit die typischen MMO Fähigkeiten in ein H & S bringt.

@ Fremder123 ... natürlich zieht der Mönch keine Vorteile daraus getroffen zu werden. Der Barbar jedoch. Natürlich kann der Barbar bestimmte Angriffe vermeiden - häuft sich dies aber so bekommt er ein echtes Problem. Der Mönch jedoch nicht. Wie Dir aufgefallen sind erfüllen beide Klassen jeweils zu bestimmten anderen Punkten jeweils die Kriterien.

Ein Tank (Panzer) muss einiges einstecken können.
Ein Tank (Panzer) muss das Schlechtfeld kontrollieren.

Nur diese beiden Aufgaben hat er zu erfüllen. Der gute Mann mit der harten Birne hat aus einem bestimmten Zusammenhang den Namen Tank (Panzer) erhalten. Es geht um stabile Kontrolle im Kampf und um nichts anderes.

Natürlich erfüllen die anderen Klassen in Diablo 3 den Punkt der Kontrolle auch. Gerade im Solo-Spiel. Hier stellt jeder Char seine eigene Armee aus Tank, DPS und Heal da. Im Gruppen-Spiel fällt die Rollenverteilung aber deutlich mehr ins Gewicht.

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Nahkampfklassen in D3 einiges eisntecken können MÜSSEN oder freiwillig mehr einstecken KÖNNEN und eben nicht gewollt nur auf reinen Schaden gehen DÜRFEN, drückt Blizzard die Klassen Barbar und Mönch in die Kategorie Offtank! Sie müssen sich wie alle mit der Tatsache beschäftigen zu überleben und Gegner zu kontrollieren. Als einzige müssen sie aber 100% damit rechnen wirklich Schaden im Nahkampf zu erleiden. H & S hin oder her ... Prügel bewusst einstecken ist Aufgabe eines Tanks. Da sich dies jedoch nicht vermeiden lässt, müssen sich beide Klassen auch nicht darüber wundern, dass sie in de Kategorie Tank geschoben werden 

@ Fremder - hier hast Du einen Heiler Mönch Talentbaum
http://eu.battle.net...XRfQ!XdV!ZbZaca

Als Tanks oder Heiler werden nicht nur Klassen betitelt die nur das KÖNNEN. Auch in WoW und anderen MMOs besitzen die Klassen Fähigkeiten die Schaden verursachen. Natürlich steht jedem die Wahl frei in D3 einen Heiler zu spielen. Einen wirklich reinen Schadensausteiler gibt es allerdings zu Deiner Enttäuschung in Diablo 3 aber nun wirklich nicht. Jede Klasse nutzt Offensive, Heilende und Defensive Fähigkeiten und ist in Folge dessen max. eine Mischklasse - bekannt z.B. als Barde o.ä.. Keiner stellt aber trotz abschlachten von hunderten Monstern wirklich einen reinen Schadensausteiler da.

Nahkämpfer bilden in Folgerung dessen also sogenannte Off-Tanks. Die Option einen reinen Heiler zu machen habe ich Dir gelinkt. Weil bei allem was lieb ist - DPS kommt da nun wirklich nicht. Schaut man sich dann die DPS Werte von Dämonenjägern an und vergleicht diese mit Barbaren oder Mönchen die sich als "Schadensausteiler" sehen, kann man nur ein müdes Lächeln entgegen werfen, da beide Nahkämpfer deutlich mehr Gewichtung in ihre defensiven und damit Tankfähigkeiten stecken müssen 

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Thelesea (8. Juni 2012)

huhu community!

nach viel hängen,würgen und tryen bin ich seit gestern im inferno modus angekommen,und wie soll ich sagen? das selbe wie bei hölle - das war mir jetzt aber vorher klar. kennst jemand von euch nen netten build für inferno den er mit mir teilen mag?damit ich wenigstens nen einstieg habe  ich habe mir schon ne 99x DPS 2H waffe gekauft


----------



## Theopa (10. Juni 2012)

Thelesea schrieb:


> [...] ch habe mir schon ne 99x DPS 2H waffe gekauft



Erster Tip: Verkauf die mal wieder 

Es mag zwar vielleicht möglich sein mit einer Zweihandwaffe durch Akt 1 zu kommen, danach ist aber definitiv Sense, Schild ist eigentlich Pflicht. Es mag mögliche Equipstände geben, bei denen man ohne Schild und mit sehr viel Lifesteal rumlaufen kann, für "normale" Spieler sollte das aber kaum zu erreichen sein.

Zum Build: Mahoni-Chan hat in einem Thread (hier im Barbaren Forum) die Videos von Kripp gepostet, die zeigen eine Möglichkeit den Barbaren zu spielen, die das Potenzial hat Inferno zu clearen.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Juni 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> Haste nen DPS Tank und genau diese Mechhanik greift beim Barbar nicht! Hier wird es dem Spieler deutlich erschwert gegenüber der Klasse Mönch im Nahkampf zu bleiben ohne zu kiten und trotzdem zu überleben. Nicht unmöglich (!) aber eben deutlich erschwert!



Das würd ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ich bin zwar noch nicht in Inferno angekommen, aber in Akt 3 Hölle lauf ich im Moment mit nem blauen itemlevel 61 2Händer rum, 700 LpH, buffed 28k HP, 4k Armor, 50-100 Res. 

Build.

Items alle eher offensiv ausgerichtet, zu Stärke halt noch Vit, Armor, Resis. Man sieht auch das ich im Prinzip nur einen offensiven Spell hab, Raserei. Im Kampf gegen Bosse und Harte Rares einmal full Rage, Cooldowns zünden und mit Revanche 30-40k AE Crits, gghf. 100% +Schaden, 10% Crit, 25% Aspd + 2000% Schaden AoE ist einfach zu krank auf Cooldown. Ich denke ich werd auf Inferno die Items defensiver ausrichten müssen und ggfs. Erdbeben gegen den Ansturm + Heal tauschen müssen, trotzdem sind die Cooldownphasen vom Barb extrem stark, womit man auf Items mehr Defstats statt Offstats nehmen kann und trotzdem noch Schaden fährt wie blöd.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Juni 2012)

> Ein Tank (Panzer) muss einiges einstecken können.
> Ein Tank (Panzer) muss das Schlechtfeld kontrollieren.


Ein Tank (Panzer) hat ne dicke Kanone und haut mächtig Schaden raus...


----------



## Theopa (25. Juni 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Das würd ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ich bin zwar noch nicht in Inferno angekommen, aber in Akt 3 Hölle lauf ich im Moment mit nem blauen itemlevel 61 2Händer rum, 700 LpH, buffed 28k HP, 4k Armor, 50-100 Res.
> 
> Build.
> 
> Items alle eher offensiv ausgerichtet, zu Stärke halt noch Vit, Armor, Resis. Man sieht auch das ich im Prinzip nur einen offensiven Spell hab, Raserei. Im Kampf gegen Bosse und Harte Rares einmal full Rage, Cooldowns zünden und mit Revanche 30-40k AE Crits, gghf. 100% +Schaden, 10% Crit, 25% Aspd + 2000% Schaden AoE ist einfach zu krank auf Cooldown. Ich denke ich werd auf Inferno die Items defensiver ausrichten müssen und ggfs. Erdbeben gegen den Ansturm + Heal tauschen müssen, trotzdem sind die Cooldownphasen vom Barb extrem stark, womit man auf Items mehr Defstats statt Offstats nehmen kann und trotzdem noch Schaden fährt wie blöd.



Inferno wird das ganze so aber nicht mehr möglich sein. Ich bin momentan auf einem Equipstand, mit dem ich als Fulltank Inferno farmen kann und nur noch sterbe wenn ich einen blöden Fehler mache oder eine extreme Elitegruppe finde (Blocker/Schänder/Arkan/Abschirmend in engen Räumen zum Beispiel). Bin jetzt bei ~1,1-1,2k AllRes, 10k Arm, 56k Hp und 1200 LoH mit Einhand und Schild (Selfbuffed). DPS konnte ich aber bisher kaum über 12,5k bringen, Items mit sehr guten Offensiven UND Defensiven Stats sind im Prinzip unbezahlbar. 
Ein Equip bei der man nur über den Schaden + Selfheal überlebt ist zwar in der Theorie möglich, würde aber unglaublich hohe Kosten bedeuten. In ein paar Monaten kann man über so etwas gut nachdenken, alternativ 15 Stunden am Tag farmen oder das Konto plündern 

Der Burst des Barbaren ist zwar definitiv genial, bei Elitegruppen mit 3-4 Millionen Leben pro Mob werden die Kämpfe trotzdem lange genug dauern um zu sterben, sofern man nicht genug Defensive mitbringt. Trotz etwa jeweils 77-80% Absorb durch Rüstung und Resistenzen kann mich die Kombination Arkan/Schänder immer noch in Sekunden umhauen, auch bei guter Reaktion ist die Hälfte der Gesundheit sehr oft mal weg. Mit nur etwas offensiverer Ausrichtung würde man in solchen Fällen beinahe sofort sterben.


----------



## Zippolio (25. Juni 2012)

Huhu, meine skills für den inferno mode:

Mausfertigkeiten: LMTaste: Raserei/Fanatiker   RMTaste: Wütender Antsurm/Unaufhaltsamer Ansturm

Aktionsleistenfertigkeiten:  So Entweder mit Sprung/Eiserner Aufschlag oder aber auch Drohruf/Verunsichern meistens habe ich den Drohruf.

                                    	Revanche/Provokation oder mit (Mein ist die Rache) was einen lieber ist. ich bevorzuge: (Mein ist die Rache)

                                    	Kriegsschrei/Gewappnet (widerstände)

                                    	Zorn des Berserkers/Wahnsinn


Passivefertigkeiten: Aberglaube/Steinhart/Nerven aus Stahl.



Natürlich Mit ner 1handwaffe und schild(schild mit 20%+ Blocken!) schau das du bei der der Waffe life pro hit hast 300-400 sind fürn anfang schon mal nicht schlecht, achte auf deine Widerstände! für gegenstände würde ich dir empfehlen: Stärke Widerstände Vita, Life% und life pro sek.

Ich hate den fehler mal gemacht das ich nur auf meine Widerstände geachtet habe 1000+ nur fehlte mir dann der schaden so das einige champs usw im enrage mode waren. 

Nun habe ich  an widerständen an die 600, 16k schaden und mit schrei 10800 rüssi. und komme super in inferno zurecht.



Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Theopa (25. Juni 2012)

Zippolio schrieb:


> [...]für gegenstände würde ich dir empfehlen: Stärke Widerstände Vita, Life% und life pro sek.



Darfs noch ein bisschen Rüstung sein? Dann sind die 50 Millionen pro Item perfekt 

Die mE beste Lösung um an das Inferno Farmequip zu kommen, ist bei jedem Item auf mindestens einen wichtigen Stat zu verzichten. Habe z.B. Schultern mit etwas über 210 Stärke, 68 AllRes und einem genialen Rüstungswert, dazu noch 50 Feuerresi. Das Ding war für 2 Millionen zu haben, wenn dazu auch nur ein bisschen Vitalität drauf ist kostet ein ähnliches Item gerne das 5-10fache.

Sobald man dann einmal durch Akt 3&4 mit 5 Stacks durchlaufen kann, ist die Zeit gekommen sich das wirklich gute Zeug zu besorgen, davor gilt aber: Lieber 5 Schnäppchen für ein paar 100k als ein einzelnes teures Item, im Endeffekt bringt einen das schneller und effektiver nach vorne.


----------



## DeathDragon (28. Juni 2012)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon Ghom auf Inferno besiegt seit dem Patch? Ich habe das Problem dass er bei ca 50% in Enrage geht und nur noch neue Wolken castet. Ich kann aber auch nicht mehr Schaden auf den Boss machen. Alle 2-3 Schläge castet er eine neue Wolke und ich darf mich neu positionieren. Ebenfalls reicht mein Gear nicht aus um einfach in der Voidzone stehen zu bleiben. Wie habt ihr Ghom besiegt?

PS: Ich komme auf 33% Block 840 allressi, 1,1k lifepersec, 600lifeperhit, das sollte doch reichen für Inferno Akt 3 nicht?


----------



## Theopa (1. Juli 2012)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand schon Ghom auf Inferno besiegt seit dem Patch? Ich habe das Problem dass er bei ca 50% in Enrage geht und nur noch neue Wolken castet. Ich kann aber auch nicht mehr Schaden auf den Boss machen. Alle 2-3 Schläge castet er eine neue Wolke und ich darf mich neu positionieren. Ebenfalls reicht mein Gear nicht aus um einfach in der Voidzone stehen zu bleiben. Wie habt ihr Ghom besiegt?
> 
> PS: Ich komme auf 33% Block 840 allressi, 1,1k lifepersec, 600lifeperhit, das sollte doch reichen für Inferno Akt 3 nicht?



Nun, du musst wohl noch etwas genauer werden, damit man das hier beurteilen kann:

1.) Wieviel DPS hast du? Wenn er Enrage geht wohl sicher zu wenig. 10-12k sollte es schon sein, weniger ist kritisch, mehr immer nett. 

2.) Wieviel Rüstung hast du? 840 AllRes (Selfbuffed) wären schon etwas wenig, wenn dazu der Rüstungswert noch zu gering ist wird es eng. 

3.) Welche Fähigkeiten benutzt du? Alleine die passiven können einen immensen Unterschied machen.

Um mal einen groben Anhaltspunkt zu geben nenne ich hier mal EINEN (von vielen!) möglichen Statständen mit dem man Inferno ohne nennenswerte Tode clearen kann, alle Werte Selfbuffed:
10k Armor, 1,1k AllRes, 55k HP, 30% Block, 900 Life/Hit, 12k DPS und ein paar kleine Bonusstats. Das waren in etwa die Werte, mit denen ich vor einiger Zeit Akt3&4 durchaus gut zurechtgekommen bin. Damit ist Inferno zwar immer noch kein Spaziergang, aber man stirbt bei Bossen und normalen Mobs eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## DeathDragon (1. Juli 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> 1.) Wieviel DPS hast du? Wenn er Enrage geht wohl sicher zu wenig. 10-12k sollte es schon sein, weniger ist kritisch, mehr immer nett.
> 
> 2.) Wieviel Rüstung hast du? 840 AllRes (Selfbuffed) wären schon etwas wenig, wenn dazu der Rüstungswert noch zu gering ist wird es eng.
> 
> 3.) Welche Fähigkeiten benutzt du? Alleine die passiven können einen immensen Unterschied machen.


Ich hab ehrlich gesagt etwas wenig stärke/vita, daran arbeite ich aber derzeit 
1. 10,5k dps.

2. 8.5k armor und 1.25k ressi selfbuffed die stats oben sind unbuffed. Wie gesagt ist derzeit die Rüstung etwas arg tief. Ich versuche über Vita/Stärke derzeit die Rüstung etwas zu pushen

3. Die Fähigkeiten sind:
- Schmerz unterdrücken (Eisenhaut)
- Sprung (Eiserner Aufschlag)
- Zorn des Berserkers (Wahnsinn)
- Kriegsschrei (Gewappnet)
- Raserei (Axtwurf)
- Revanche (Provokation)
Passiv:
- Aberglaube
- Steinhart
- Nerven aus Stahl


----------



## Theopa (1. Juli 2012)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> [...]Die Fähigkeiten sind:
> - Schmerz unterdrücken (Eisenhaut)
> - Sprung (Eiserner Aufschlag)
> - Zorn des Berserkers (Wahnsinn)
> ...



Damit sollte es eigentlich klappen. Schmerz unterdrücken ist zwar durchaus durch Charge (+ Selfheal Rune) austauschbar, wahlweise auch durch Erdbeben, wirklich nötig ist das aber nicht. 
Du könntest um die Rüstungs etwas zu stärken die Verzauberin (+15% Armor-Spell geskillt) mitnehmen, falls du das nicht schon machst, das kann schon einiges ändern.


----------

